# need help



## rgeudy (Nov 25, 2009)

ok im working on building my first rod and im running into a few issues......problem number one, trying to lay down underwraps with size C red thread on a blank blank, after i get it wrapped everything looks great, no over laps and nicely packed but when i put color preserver on you can see the [email protected]&N black blank clear as day. should i use smaller thread? a different color? skip the color preserver? any advice would help. thanks guys.........oh forgot about problem #2 ( too much beer).......on some of the same wraps with the same color, after laying on the CP the thread actually kind of " bubbled up" and when it dried looked absolutely awful! not sure what caused that, thread too loose? too tight? and again any advice is appreciated


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I use size A thread for underwraps. Seems to me that it is easier to do the overwrap this way. 
Some colors just don't cover black well and if you have any gaps it is going to add to the problem. Pack, pack, pack, and when you think you have them packed tight enough pack a little more. 
As far as your bubbling problem. I haven't seen that. What type of CP are you using? Maybe take some pictures of the problem and post


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ive used C before to do underwraps*

What color thread are you using? Reds oranges and yellows need a ton of work for underwraps. Try backing off of your tension just a hair so its easier for you to burnish your threads. Start in the middle and work you way towards the ends.
The Cp, I use i only 50% of the time. Sounds like to me that either your thread wraps are not tight enough, (then reverse first response and tighten you tension). Or your might not be doing enough over wraps of your finishing ends.

Some people doing decrative underwraps have problems with the thread coming up after leaving the blank overnight with just masking tape holding tension, that can hurt you as well as the masking tape will start to release.

Another vote for trying to post a couple of pictures so we could help a little more.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im going to guess that you dont have enough tension which is causing the bubbling. On the blank showing after you cp I may know what it is also. Think of your thread like a sponge, you burnish and fill in all your gaps flattening out your thread. When you wet it with the cp, it soaks up the cp and fills back out, round again leaving a gap.Make any sense?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

What type of thread (brand/type) are you using ?

NCP thread might do a better job ,as it is usually more opaque. Another technique for using translucent type light colored threads over a dark blank is to change the blank color under the thread -- perhpas a thin coat of epoxy with white pigment colors added to "white out" the area, or Option B - under wrap with white NCP-- then add the second underwrap over the first one. Option C- use metallics for the underwrap-- they do a good job of hiding the blank without the need for CP or the other options. THe more epoxy, thread etc., added to the blank, the more you might affect the performance-- might not be big issue if you are just underwrapping for a decorative butt wrap. 


On the color preserver-- stir it slowly but don't shake before applying-- shaking will cause bubbles-- so will running a powered wrapper at high rates of speed while applying the CP-- especially when applying CP over guide feet--every time the brush stroke contacts the guide feet on the revolution- especially a fast revolving rod-- it will add to the bubble problem. 

I like the rod to be turning fast enough to allow smoothing out the CP with light pressure from the brush against the blank-- but not so fast it starts to cause bubble issues.

Some of the transparency you see when first applying CP may disappear after the CP dries-- depends on both the thread type and CP used.

As some suggested if the thread isn't wound with even tension and packed properly, sections of thread under different tension may absorb more or less of the CP-- causing that area to "swell" and bubble, sometimes this isn't evident until applying the CP.


----------



## rgeudy (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, i cant take pics of it because i got mad at it and just pulled it all off  i was using size c pac bay regular nylon in the candy apple color, with flex coat cp. i got ahold of some red mettalic gudebrod, so im gonna give it another shot and work on my thread tension. it seemed to me like i was wrapping it pretty tight, so maybe i should back off the tention?


----------



## rgeudy (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry you can tell i dont pay enough attention when i read, because both of you told me to back off on the tention.......so thanks guys


----------

